# sand fleas vs shrimp for pompano



## bluefish1928 (Jan 21, 2015)

which one is the better pompano bait?

Also, are there sand fleas and pompano running along the surf yet?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Both have times where they will out-produce the other but ghost shrimp beat both in my opinion.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen the slurp guns at J&M, but how do you find those guys?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sams has them too! 

You look for their holes in the sand usually along the waterline and out. Some holes have them and some don't. You learn after a while which are the better areas to target them in. Please remember to only take what you need. You can clear a spot out easily. Texas and California actually have bag limits on them. I've watched guys keep over 100 of them knowing they will only use a couple dozen and the rest will rot. They don't freeze worth s damn either.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Sams has them too!*


Didn't realize that. I'll check them out next time I'm down.


----------

